# Kid giving Hillary "the look" view!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Kid giving Hillary "the look" view! *

*IMAGE* - _img247.imageshack.us_ (US Elections 2008) made popular


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The girl is like 7 and even she knows the bitch is full of shit!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

"Whatchu talkin' 'bout Willis ???????"


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah right, biotch.


----------

